# help - bruises appeared on baby's feet - not been out of my sight, what is this :( :(



## maybethisit

I have just got back from 3 hour car journey with bubs and gone to change her nappy to find bruises on the soles and sides of both her feet that were definitely not there when I changed her nappy a couple of hours previously on a break at a service station. 

Nobody, but nobody has been near her in between except me and I have no idea how she got them - I am so upset. Has anyone ever experienced anything like this? She has a maxi-cosi Pebble car seat and she did have a little strop as I drove out of the service station - do you think she could have done it kicking against a hard middle part of the car seat or something...? The only other thing I can think of is that I've just started this weekend using a Close Parent baby sling and her little legs and feet are 'frogged' up in that - she usually cries when I first put her in it then instantly relaxes and either has a little look around, or just falls asleep - she seems to love it, so surely if it was hurting her she would let me know...? I am devastated to think I might somehow have caused this. 

Also I fed her in the back of the car at the service station - maybe her feet were pressed against something, but then again surely she would have reacted? Please help :cry: I am sure if there was something wrong with her that caused easy bruising or anything it would have showed up before as she kicks and waves around in her wooden crib quite happily and has never had a bruise anywhere before :( :( It looks awful :( :(


----------



## cherryglitter

can you take a picture. x


----------



## maybethisit

haven't got my camera with me but it's an area in the same place on each foot of faint, irregular light purple, in the middle of the sole of each foot, extending slightly up the inside edge of the foot, with small red marks overlaying it. From the red marks I think it can realistically only have happened in the last few hours and there was nothing to see when I changed her at the services at about 8pm. Each area is 1.5-2cm. She's never had any kind of bruise before


----------



## Pippin

Sounds weird it's the same on each foot. I'd give your doctor a ring Hun just to see what they say. It could be from something completely unrelated and nit from impact at all. Best get it checked. X


----------



## maybethisit

that's what made me think it could be from kicking in her car seat cos there's a hard plastic area in the middle below where the straps clip in - I thought maybe she'd kicked her feet against this and so caught them in the same place...? It's quite faint... I guess i'll have to see how it looks in the morning. I guess i need to stay rational about it... :(


----------



## nullaby

I noticed this once when Owen was around3-6 weeks. My dr said to keep an eye on it and it went away. I have no idea what causes them, but my baby is kind of chunky and OH used to like to make him stand..so i thought it was from that.


----------



## tu123

Very odd. My daughter still flails about and kicks her legs on the hard floor but doesnt have this.

Keep an eye on LO and go to the doctor if it persists. Bruises usually go quite quickly in babies so if it doesnt then you should go to the doc.

I doubt the carrier did it, otherwise more women would report this sort of thing.

And dont blame yourself. You dont have the time or energy to do that!:hugs:


----------



## missVN

Are her feet cold at all? I remember when Ryan was about a week old I had a massive panic because his feet went dark purple and all mottled looking. His feet felt cold so put booties on over his sleepsuit and after a while try were fine. I seem to remember the midwife saying it was normal due to circulation/ keeping the core warm as a priority.
:hugs:


----------



## maybethisit

nullaby said:


> I noticed this once when Owen was around3-6 weeks. My dr said to keep an eye on it and it went away. I have no idea what causes them, but my baby is kind of chunky and OH used to like to make him stand..so i thought it was from that.

Thanks SO much for posting this, really helps to know it's happened to you too and the doc wasn't worried. It's still there this morning, not very visible in some lights but looks awful in others :( I've checked her over carefully again and there's nothing else and she is bright and lively as ever. I do bruise easily myself but she has never had a mark on her before and she does bash her arms and legs into her crib bars from time to time, but has never bruised from that... I've rubbed her feet gently and she is totally chilled so it clearly doesn't hurt at all, just looks awful...I wonder if it is from the sling position yesterday as it is possible I might not have noticed the marks when I changed her in the car as it does look very faint in some lights and it was evening by then...Oh I don't know! :(


----------



## maybethisit

tu123 said:


> Very odd. My daughter still flails about and kicks her legs on the hard floor but doesnt have this.
> 
> Keep an eye on LO and go to the doctor if it persists. Bruises usually go quite quickly in babies so if it doesnt then you should go to the doc.
> 
> I doubt the carrier did it, otherwise more women would report this sort of thing.
> 
> And dont blame yourself. You dont have the time or energy to do that!:hugs:

I know, she does this in her crib and kicks against the bars etc and never has any marks from it. Maybe I'll see what it looks like tomorrow as she seems absolutely fine and has no other marks and I've massaged the area gently and it clearly doesn't hurt at all. Thanks, it's a horrible thing to see, hard not to feel awful about it :(


----------



## maybethisit

missVN said:


> Are her feet cold at all? I remember when Ryan was about a week old I had a massive panic because his feet went dark purple and all mottled looking. His feet felt cold so put booties on over his sleepsuit and after a while try were fine. I seem to remember the midwife saying it was normal due to circulation/ keeping the core warm as a priority.
> :hugs:

No unfortunately she's really warm and they're still there :( thanks though x


----------



## maybethisit

UPDATE: took her to see GP this afternoon - he doesn't seem too worried (I was starting to think maybe she had something awful wrong with her...) - he's not even sure it is really bruising, although I'm not quite clear what else he thinks it could be, but he said not to worry too much but to keep an eye on it and bring her back to see him on Friday. Feel a lot better now, and she seems absolutely fine in herself - feel like I can't use the sling now though which is a shame, might have to get some more expert advice...! x


----------



## Luvmysunshine

Glad she's ok and you feel better. Let us know if you find out anything else.


----------



## nullaby

Glad her checkup went well :)


----------



## KittyVentura

Could it be just marks from poor circulation having travelled a while in the car? xx


----------



## maybethisit

KittyVentura said:


> Could it be just marks from poor circulation having travelled a while in the car? xx

Thanks for the idea! I don't think it can be tho cos the marks are still there altho fainter? I posted in the natural parenting forum and people there think the Close carrier isn't designed for that hold as it's too rigid so I think that is the strongest candidate...

Thanks everyone for the support - I will post what the doc says tomorrow xx


----------



## maybethisit

Just to say, the marks are still purple and red but so faint they are hardly visible today - 4 days on, though - had our return appointment to GP this morning and he said that because there was no colour change, it couldn't be bruising - he said it could be some sort of 'vascular blush' (at least I think that's what he said), whatever that means - anyway he's written on her record that it's not bruising, which also makes me feel better, and he felt her tummy (presumably for signs of horrible diseases) and said he was happy with that - in fact he said she was a very healthy, happy little girl (this was after she threw up milk onto his hand too lol). He didn't seem to have any idea if the sling could have caused it but I reckon it's pretty clear. Thanks for all the support and advice - now ordered a softer wrap sling! xxx


----------

